# The Official Thread Of Sunny!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is pretty cute? I woudn't say that he is too large breeds though. He looks almost like he has some icelandic (I'm not too sure how to spell that, I'm terrible at spelling..lol) in him.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's very cute. I love the picture of him rolling and his wet little face!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

FehrGroundRanch - Yeah, he's definatly not a Quarter Horse, if he has Quarter in him he'd be a Quarter Pony.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I'd agree. He is very cute regardless!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem are you planning on buying him?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> No problem are you planning on buying him?


Oh my god, sorry for the (very!) late responce. No, I pretty much get to ride/train him for free, for as long as I want.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you know what happened to him to make him buck? Is that the reason that he has no feeling in his tail? I think he's very cute!!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you!
Well, the Chrio came out Saturday, and said the reason why he was sticky moving away from the mounting block and bucking was because his rib was sticking into him, so it felt like a knife stabbing him.
I haven't ridden him since (I'm pretty sick!), but hopefully he should feel better.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey hes cute 

it looks to me like your stirrups are pretty short for flatwork


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem about the late reply. Be sure to add updated pictures when you ride him again!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> it looks to me like your stirrups are pretty short for flatwork


Yeah, they are very short. I guess you could consider me a rider that rides with very short stirrups! 

[quoteBe sure to add updated pictures when you ride him again![/quote]
I'll definatly at some pictures. Possibly today.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright, so here's an update on some new pictures!








Syco?









What a stud!









Haha, my fault.









All four feet off the ground!









All clean!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's so cute. And he has lovely movements too! Great job at capturing that picture when he's mid air!

Is he doing much better since the chiro was out?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Is he doing much better since the chiro was out?


Thanks! I haven't been out to the barn since the chiro came out, but I really hope so. I've just been so sick (the flu, it's going around!).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that stinks. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, thanks! I'll try.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

He is SOOOOOO cute! I <3 sunny! His coat is really smooth when it's clean and shinyy!!!  He is just too adorable and awesome!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks! He screwed it up today, though!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheval said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > Is he doing much better since the chiro was out?
> ...


Ugh, that awful flu! How have u been? better I hope! I am much better, it's just a cough now


----------

